# long-term and short-term confinement



## Bea22 (Jan 11, 2013)

Hi again everyone!

I have been reading the book "before getting you puppy" and I was wondering if you could explain in other words what long-term and short-term confinement means (the books talks about it many times but it only explains what it is for.)

I think i know what it means but since my first language is not English but Italian I am just looking for another description thank you so much!

I am also moving this conversation to the training section 

Love

B


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I saw your post about this in your intro thread and replied there first.


----------



## milliesmom (Dec 15, 2012)

Bea22- I believe they are talking about when you have to leave your puppy to go to work or buy groceries, basically anytime you leave the house.

Short term confinement would probably be if you are leaving your puppy for 2-3 hours or less, you would confine them to a crate that is only big enough for them to stand up, turn around, and lay down(a dog doesnt like sitting in its pee). A puppy can typically hold their bladder one hour for every month plus one more. So if your puppy is two months, you shouldn't leave it for more than three hours at a time. You should also cater to your puppy, since they have very little control over their bladder...if your puppy seems to only be able to hold it for two hours...dont make them hold it longer just because that is what the book says. What size poodle will you be bringing home? In my experience it was easier for my larger dogs to hold it. 

Long term confinement would be if you have to leave your puppy for more than the time they can hold it. If you have to leave your puppy for longer than 3 hours at first, you should put them in a puppy playpet with their crate open in the playpen, and then set out puppy pads for them.

My suggestion, if you are able, is to never use the long term confinement. My husband and I made sure our SPOO was never alone for more than three hours when we first got her. As she got older we could leave her longer and now she is comfortable waiting 6 hours(she is 4 months). She never has accidents in our house anymore either(not since she was 12 weeks). I believe that if you use long term confinement your dog will learn that going in the house is ok. We were able to housebreak our puppy much faster by making sure she was out of her crate and in her spot in the yard for a potty break every three hours. We even set alarms the first month we had her and made sure she went out every three hours during the night. She is now able to hold it all night as long as we pick up her water by 8pm and make sure she has a break before we go to bed around 10-11pm. 

Sorry if I gave you more information than you wanted!


----------

